# What would you put into Room 101 ?



## J.Y.Kelly (Mar 4, 2015)

What would you put in if you could, this means absolutely anything that winds you up and want to see the back of forever?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2015)

Smartphones, so people would talk to each other instead of being endlessly glued to their little screens!  Unless they are reading the forum, of course, they could have special phones for that


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd be quite happy to put Diabetes in there, and terrorists, murderers and cruelty of any kind.  (I know you can't do the either the first or the latter 3 but since Room 101 is imaginary anyway, why not?)

Seriously?  Facespace and Twatter.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 4, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Smartphones, so people would talk to each other instead of being endlessly glued to their little screens!  Unless they are reading the forum, of course, they could have special phones for that



Oi! Now that I have a smartphone (Galaxy S3 Mini) which takes a 128Gb SD card, I use it as a music player instead of my heavy (well, comparatively) and bulky tablet. I also have Sunrise Sunset on there, so I can check said times or the moon phase, and Droid Edit so I can take notes, and I sometimes even use it as a phone.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Mar 4, 2015)

I like my Smart phone! I'd put medical staff who think they know more about diabetes than me (56 years experience) and then show they don't by saying daft things about it. (Room 101 will be crowded)


----------



## katie (Mar 4, 2015)

All auto-immune diseases


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 4, 2015)

Cruel people, I have no tolerance for cruelty, so they could all march in one by one and stay there until they learned their lesson.  Oh and bananas, fruit of the devil


----------



## John D M (Mar 4, 2015)

Bullshit bingo terminology in the work place. Last week became aware of someone with the job title of 'on shore single point of contact'


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2015)

I bet years ago he'd have had to have been a Blue Sky thinker, to get that position, wouldn't he John?

What would his qualities need to be these days?  I've been retired for 6 years so am quite out of date with such things!


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2015)

Stupid work titles to make it sound good.

eg. I worked as a courier at night ------ I had the title of *'Overnight data exchange coordinator'*


----------



## ypauly (Mar 4, 2015)

Buses, I would put buses in there, every last one of them. When they are doing a good job and saving the planet from that mythical global warming they are full and horrid, and when they are empty or got just a couple of people you may as well use a car as it would be far more environmentally friendly than running a massive 13 litre diesel engine.


----------



## ypauly (Mar 4, 2015)

David H said:


> Stupid work titles to make it sound good.
> 
> eg. I worked as a courier at night ------ I had the title of *'Overnight data exchange coordinator'*


Yes but one of them would need an administrative facilitator, making them a administrative facilitator for the Overnight data exchange coordinator'


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 5, 2015)

Facebook, twitter and all social networking sights.  Social!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. pllllllllllease.  People sitting chatting to strangers on their phone while friends or family sit in the same room and nobody speaks.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Facebook, twitter and all social networking sights.  Social!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. pllllllllllease.  People sitting chatting to strangers on their phone while friends or family sit in the same room and nobody speaks.



Not forums though, I hope, BobbieH!


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 5, 2015)

Forums are good. ;-)


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 5, 2015)

ypauly said:


> Buses, I would put buses in there, every last one of them. When they are doing a good job and saving the planet from that mythical global warming they are full and horrid, and when they are empty or got just a couple of people you may as well use a car as it would be far more environmentally friendly than running a massive 13 litre diesel engine.




Paul. unlike you, I would put all private cars in there and fill the buses with the seats left as company for the couple in your bus, just remember there are lots of people without cars that need buses, I think bus drivers do a good job providing they get out of my way 


I would put doctors appointment lists in the room, they are a waste of time as there is never anything available on them for two weeks.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2015)

ukjohn said:


> Paul. unlike you, I would put all private cars in there and fill the buses with the seats left as company for the couple in your bus, just remember there are lots of people without cars that need buses, I think bus drivers do a good job providing they get out of my way



As a non-driver I would also make a case for buses to be kept, preferably being run as the pre-Thatcher deregulation model of the 1980s which totally ruined what was a faultless public transport system in South Yokshire. So cheap and regular that car drivers used them by preference, meaning far less traffic on the roads, far less pollution, easier access to jobs for people at all levels of the pay scale - I could go on! I have never forgiven David Blunkett for not reversing the policy when Labour came to power. Thanks to Thatcher, fares up 2000%, lots of dreadful old buses from cheapskate start-up companies competing only on the busy routes and putting a lung-choking amount of pollution into the atmosphere. Oh, and gridlock.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Mar 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> As a non-driver I would also make a case for buses to be kept, preferably being run as the pre-Thatcher deregulation model of the 1980s which totally ruined what was a faultless public transport system in South Yokshire. So cheap and regular that car drivers used them by preference, meaning far less traffic on the roads, far less pollution, easier access to jobs for people at all levels of the pay scale - I could go on! I have never forgiven David Blunkett for not reversing the policy when Labour came to power. Thanks to Thatcher, fares up 2000%, lots of dreadful old buses from cheapskate start-up companies competing only on the busy routes and putting a lung-choking amount of pollution into the atmosphere. Oh, and gridlock.



Maggie Thatcher!!!!!! Grrrrrrr. Don't get me started.
I'd put the privatisation of utility companies in there, privatisation of public transport systems, the creeping privatisation of the NHS and loan shark companies. That is just a start!


----------



## Annette (Mar 5, 2015)

ukjohn said:


> just remember there are lots of people without cars that need buses.



Don't forget though that there a just as many people without buses that need cars...Rural bus service anyone?


----------



## Bloden (Mar 5, 2015)

Can I put people in there? If so, some of my adult students (why are you paying for English conversation classes if you refuse to speak in English?!). Cold weather - my back has been cold for two months now. And number 3...my GP or my DSN?


----------



## ypauly (Mar 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> As a non-driver I would also make a case for buses to be kept, preferably being run as the pre-Thatcher deregulation model of the 1980s which totally ruined what was a faultless public transport system in South Yokshire. So cheap and regular that car drivers used them by preference, meaning far less traffic on the roads, far less pollution, easier access to jobs for people at all levels of the pay scale - I could go on! I have never forgiven David Blunkett for not reversing the policy when Labour came to power. Thanks to Thatcher, fares up 2000%, lots of dreadful old buses from cheapskate start-up companies competing only on the busy routes and putting a lung-choking amount of pollution into the atmosphere. Oh, and gridlock.



The problem with that Aaln is a lot of the time buses run empty or with just a couple of people and I really don't see the point in running a massive diesel engine when a 1 litre ford ecotech could do the job just as well and with zero emissions.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2015)

ypauly said:


> The problem with that Aaln is a lot of the time buses run empty or with just a couple of people and I really don't see the point in running a massive diesel engine when a 1 litre ford ecotech could do the job just as well and with zero emissions.



They run empty because they are too expensive for people to use/not economically viable compared to cars these days. Buses rarely ran empty in Sheffield, and the fleet was also regularly maintained and updated - these days no doubt many would have been more economically-friendly than a lot of cars . Smaller buses were used on less popular routes, but more routes were maintained on a regular basis, even in rural areas. I notice that Thatcher deregulated buses everywhere except London...


----------



## Flower (Mar 5, 2015)

Spiders. Why do they keep breaking into my house and frightening the living daylights out of me by shooting across the floor at night. I wish they would just leave and go to live in a jungle or wherever they are from.

As another non driver I'd like to save buses please, they are my lifeline. I can remember the excellent Sheffield bus services Northerner, I was outraged when prices rose from 2p to 5p. The free bendy bus that went on a loop of the city was such a fantastic service. I did my thesis on bus deregulation in rural areas, I'm surprised it didn't get some kind of anorak award.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 5, 2015)

On certain journeys we do by bus (after all, we both have bus passes now, so why pay for  parking if there's a handy bus?) especially if they are packed, we often try to tot up how many fare-paying passengers we can spot.  

The answer is 'not many' usually.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2015)

Flower said:


> ...I was outraged when prices rose from 2p to 5p. The free bendy bus that went on a loop of the city was such a fantastic service. I did my thesis on bus deregulation in rural areas, I'm surprised it didn't get some kind of anorak award.



Great thesis!  I can remember once when the bus I was on stopped, although no-one wanted to get off or on - it was another stop to where I wanted to get off. The driver turned round and said to me 'this is your stop', I said 'eh?', and he told me I'd only paid 5p and it was 6p to the next stop!


----------



## Annette (Mar 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Great thesis!  I can remember once when the bus I was on stopped, although no-one wanted to get off or on - it was another stop to where I wanted to get off. The driver turned round and said to me 'this is your stop', I said 'eh?', and he told me I'd only paid 5p and it was 6p to the next stop!


I often reminisce about going to school in Sheffield as a child on the buses - cost 2p per trip, or we could walk and spend the 2p on sweets (which I needed, obviously, cos I was walking so needed the sugar  )
Very few people who didn't live in the South Yorkshire area (not sure how far out of Sheffield it spread) believe me...


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 5, 2015)

Flower said:


> Spiders. Why do they keep breaking into my house and frightening the living daylights out of me by shooting across the floor at night. I wish they would just leave and go to live in a jungle or wherever they are from.



Maybe you should get a cat.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 5, 2015)

The SNP who are determined to break up the UK.  They are like dictators and shouldn't be in power.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Mar 5, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> I often reminisce about going to school in Sheffield as a child on the buses - cost 2p per trip, or we could walk and spend the 2p on sweets (which I needed, obviously, cos I was walking so needed the sugar  )
> Very few people who didn't live in the South Yorkshire area (not sure how far out of Sheffield it spread) believe me...



As a lad, I can remember bus trips starting at 2d, never mind 2p. (For those of you who don't remember the way money SHOULD be, i.e. 12d to the shilling, and 20shillings to the pound. Those were the days when you could actually split a pound into 3. Try slitting a pound EXACTLY now).


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 5, 2015)

Well Sheffield clearly had a very unique pricing policy, it was 50p here when I was a nipper for a bus ride.  I'd like to keep the buses too since they're my only mode of transport but I'd quite like to dump several grumpy bus drivers in room 101


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Well Sheffield clearly had a very unique pricing policy, it was 50p here when I was a nipper for a bus ride.  I'd like to keep the buses too since they're my only mode of transport but I'd quite like to dump several grumpy bus drivers in room 101



Prices were frozen in 1974 and public transport was subsidised from the household rates (before Council Tax). It was great - you never had to worry about finding the bus fare for anything, you could have a day out to the Peak District for 28p return, people could take jobs that would otherwise not have been viable, because there were virtually no commuting costs - plus you knew that there was a reliable service to get you there!  It worked! Only problem was that big businesses weren't making money from it (think Stagecoach) and Thatcher was opposed to people paying from the rates - although the rates weren't reduced when the fares went up .

So, I'd like to put bus deregulation into Room 101!


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 5, 2015)

"Moral" guardians. 

It's because of them that there have been no new Rupert Bear animations for the last 30 years or so, and aren't likely to be for a long time if ever. What happened was that Paul McCartney bought the animation rights, and did a short called "Rupert and the Frog Chorus"; it was only about 10 minutes long, so to make a decent length and thus good value, the tape also included about 20 minutes of music videos. One of them was called "Oriental Nightfish", and the accompanying visual could with a sufficiently filthy mind be regarded as a naked woman swimming underwater, but even if that was what it was supposed to be (I saw it as a succession of abstract shapes), it was too blurry and stylised to make out anything at all, much less any naughty bits. However, that didn't stop the idiots screaming about "porn on a kid's tape"; so the tape was withdrawn, and Macca is refusing to allow any more Rupert films to be made.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 6, 2015)

Buses - from the end of our street up to the High Street, 5 stops so what, about a mile? - before I started school, 1d for mom, free for me, after I started school, 1d for her and 1/2d for me.

Fares never went up much at all really until well after I classed as an adult.  All the while I was at senior school, from said High Street to school (approx. 3 mile) my fare was 1 1/2d.  (ie three ha'pence)  Or I could catch the no 28 from the end of the street - the 'Circular' bus, which went eventually to where school was, for 2d.  Only ran every half hour though so I had to catch it at 08.35 to get there by 09.10 - school started at 09.25.  A bus pass for the week cost 1/-  and I couldn't have one as it would have cost mom 2d more a week .......


----------



## stephknits (Mar 10, 2015)

sorry to be more mundane, but it would have to be those little packets of condiments in cafés.  My girls eat mayonnaise for Britain and those little packets NEVER open.  By the time I have eyed up my own dinner, guessed the carbs, tested and injected my dinner is cold and I am usually verging on the somewhat grumpy.  I then have the task of opening loads of these stupid little packets with shaky hands and no sense of humour.  I end up stabbing them with a fork, at which point the mayonnaise squirts out all over my dress.  Why oh why can't they just provide us with a bottle of Mayo?  
Rant over.  Breathe in...... And out.... Think happy thoughts.....


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 10, 2015)

My local caff has sauce bottles; but although the ketchup ones say "Heinz", they're obviously filled with a cheap-and-nasty catering brand.  Surely that amounts to fraud? They should at least have soaked the labels off before refilling the bottles...


----------



## PhilT (Mar 18, 2015)

I would get rid of free travel for older kids on buses. Since it was introduced in London kids that never got the bus before started using the buses and they filled up the buses leaving no seats for fare paying passengers. And judging by the fact that they all seem to have the latest smart phones I'm sure they could afford to pay for a bus ride.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Mar 19, 2015)

The 2 people on my ignore list who have infected this forum.


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 19, 2015)

I would put into room 101 people who think their opinion on any subject is the only opinion worth having and anyone who disagrees is open to all sorts of ridicule.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 19, 2015)

Room 101


----------



## Anders (Mar 19, 2015)

Litterbugs, spitting in public and any form of corruption.


----------

